# Passed Vertical Bridge Taking Lateral in October AEI



## SJRA (Jun 17, 2022)

I passed the vertical bridge. Took AEI for vertical and registered for AEI lateral for October exam.
Any advice or recommendations from people in similar condition? I really would like to pass this before code changes and CBT format.
I’m in Indy area hit me up for collaboration.


----------



## EngL (Jun 18, 2022)

When does the code change happen?


----------



## SJRA (Jun 18, 2022)

Lots of codes have changed but when NCEES makes the switch is a mystery.
I think they do it when a change is significant enough. For example I think ACI 2014 now is old enough for NCEES to switch since lots of provisions regarding high strength concrete and reinforcing steel are added now.


----------



## psustruct (Jun 19, 2022)

NCEES just changed codes for the Fall 2021 session, and that was delayed due tk COVID. So it MAY be another year before they do. But as stated above, it is a mystery.


----------



## A V (Jun 21, 2022)

SJRA said:


> I passed the vertical bridge. Took AEI for vertical and registered for AEI lateral for October exam.
> Any advice or recommendations from people in similar condition? I really would like to pass this before code changes and CBT format.
> I’m in Indy area hit me up for collaboration.


Congrats on the vertical portion. I'm taking it in the fall for the first time (bridge like you). I really appreciate it if you provide us with some feedback.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jun 21, 2022)

EngL said:


> When does the code change happen?


The most likely change will be when they go to CBT.


----------



## SJRA (Jun 21, 2022)

A V said:


> Congrats on the vertical portion. I'm taking it in the fall for the first time (bridge like you). I really appreciate it if you provide us with some feedback.


I will do an early start (study plan) on afternoon essay problems because I have not seen many failing will all three afternoon "acceptable". I think getting the afternoon right is very helpful in passing. I am sure I did not do so well in the morning for Vertical but pretty sure did not miss anything in the afternoon. I'm guessing my morning score was in low-mid twenties (24 or 25 before curving) and my afternoon was above 90%, say 35, so according to the formula I was at high 50s/80.

Make sure to go over multiple problems types. You need to address all the items asked in the problem statement. I used a balanced combination of calculations, graphics/sketches, code citings, and also provided some text explanations as well. For example, in one of the problems, I ended up with two layers of tension bars and stated that "I assumed both layers will yield" so I used fy = 60 ksi rathern than having to find fs. Or in another problem, I stated that I conservatively used Vu at the face of support for finding required shear reinforcement.


----------



## Engineerbabu (Jun 21, 2022)

How do you know about curving? And what formula tells you 90% in the afternoon? I haven't been following this board lately but has anything changed between 2021 April and now. I passed both exams back in 2021 April.


----------



## A V (Jun 21, 2022)

SJRA said:


> I will do an early start (study plan) on afternoon essay problems because I have not seen many failing will all three afternoon "acceptable". I think getting the afternoon right is very helpful in passing. I am sure I did not do so well in the morning for Vertical but pretty sure did not miss anything in the afternoon. I'm guessing my morning score was in low-mid twenties (24 or 25 before curving) and my afternoon was above 90%, say 35, so according to the formula I was at high 50s/80.
> 
> Make sure to go over multiple problems types. You need to address all the items asked in the problem statement. I used a balanced combination of calculations, graphics/sketches, code citings, and also provided some text explanations as well. For example, in one of the problems, I ended up with two layers of tension bars and stated that "I assumed both layers will yield" so I used fy = 60 ksi rathern than having to find fs. Or in another problem, I stated that I conservatively used Vu at the face of support for finding required shear reinforcement.


Thank you very much. what you just said totally makes sense. Need to pay more attention. 
As I ask more and discuss more, I get more anxious ... LOL


----------

